
SemanticMerge is out Language-aware diff and merge tool - psantosl
http://www.semanticmerge.com
======
peteratt
Amazing tool. Next thing: XML support! Imagine merging nibs the easy way...
Mouthwatering.

~~~
psantosl
Thank you! :)

XML would be great to have, definitely... vote!
[http://plasticscm.uservoice.com/forums/196398-mergebegins?fi...](http://plasticscm.uservoice.com/forums/196398-mergebegins?filter=top&page=1)

